# Ma plumbers will find this funny!!



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

That to funny did you make them move it hope ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, he blamed his apprentice of course. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Yes, he blamed his apprentice of course. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Was that sign put 8 ft above grade line?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> Was that sign put 8 ft above grade line?











Better pic

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Better pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Lol good stuff


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't get it...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

alberteh said:


> I don't get it...



You must not be from Ma.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Natem can explain. I'm tored

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

alberteh said:


> I don't get it...


In the state of Mass if a direct vent exits the building below 7' a sign stating "Gas vent below keep clear of all obstructions" is required to be hung at 7' directly above the vent. The sign in the pic is below the vent this making the sign in the wrong place.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> In the state of Mass if a direct vent exits the building below 7' a sign stating "Gas vent below keep clear of all obstructions" is required to be hung at 7' directly above the vent. The sign in the pic is below the vent this making the sign in the wrong place.


Sign at 8'

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Sign at 8'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Indeed it's 8 ft, I see where 7 was pulled from


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Eight ft


----------

